# Moving to East Bay.  Anyone looking to add a player?



## Lalato (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm moving to the East Bay area, north of Oakland.  Anyone know of a gaming group that's looking to add a player?  Once the Gamers Seeking Gamers tool starts working properly, I'll start searching through that.

I primarily play D&D, but I've played almost every system out there so system is not an issue.  I've been playing RPGs for over 30 years.  I also enjoy miniatures games and boardgames... so if you have a group for that, I would be happy to check it out.


----------

